# Portsmouth Island...... After Thanksgiving trip....



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a few pictures....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Pretty pictures... Thanks...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Gregg, Great pics, my friend. It looks like you had some nice weather for it. Rick and I were just talking the other night about a possible PI trip this spring. It'd sure be nice to catch up with you again!

AJ


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I need to have a fishing/camping/drinking trip down there one of these days.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

AJ that sounds like a great idea,yes we had great weather....Love to see you in the spring....


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Gregg, been meaning to get up with you and ask a few questions. Did you see any work going on in the camp? How about anywhere on the island? What about the inlet? Do you think it will be closed back up by spring?
I was talking with Barry the other day. We may try to do an opening weekend trip again. AJ, that's the first weekend of april, if your interested. Not sure if we'll hit the tent or a cabin, if they are open by then. Tent would be tough with no dunes. Last opening trip, we had 30+ mph winds, but the fishing was good.

How about all those shells? I'd love to see the eyes of those Myrtle Beach shell chasers on PI. I have been instructed not to bring home anymore of those dam things...lol


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick, they have put on new roofing on all the cabins except the octogons,all the old solar crap is gone.We saw no one working on camp or the roads or anything.we came over on friday and lefy on sunday and we saw no park staff at all,no rangers,I guess we could have kept any fish we wanted...In my opinion the inlet will not be closed by spring,the water is moving pretty good through there,keep me in the loop with your dates for the spring trip,really want to go the same time.......


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

looks like a great trip. would like to get in on the spring trip. maybe all get together on the island.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

You guys talking about the May trip I presume? 
Gregg, are you going to try and plan your clan trip on same dates, or you wanting to join our group?
SF, your more than welcome to join in. Our group may be a little shy this year. I hope making reservations is not as big of a pain as it was last year. We need to make plans to make everyones reservations who ever gets through first, and the other can cancel a double booking if needed. I think we need to focus on the fall reservations first to get good dates booked and then worry about the spring.


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

sounds good. come spring it will not matter if there is 2 or 20 people in the group. everyone will just be happy to get out there and have a great time. me being a tent guy will be easy. keep the dates posted and we will meet on the way down or on the island.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick I would like to plan the trip with my guys when you guys are going,that was alot of fun last year,maybe we can plan a meal and I will cook for both groups!!!!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Our first priority is setting our October dates. Once those are in then we plan to set May dates. Also talking March or April short trip. Is there any dates that just will not work for your group? Park service starts taking Reservations January 5, and I'd like to be ready. Don't want the same BS as last year trying to get something.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

I will ask about any dates that dont work.... And maybe since you have to pay for a cabin in full up front that might slow some of the hogs down that book a lot of dates.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pics.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Everytime I hear of a trip to PI I want to go. Never been but I love fishing and I love camping (I love staying in a nice cool/warm bed better but I love camping also :redface How much of a PITA is it to get to PI and what would I expect from a long weekend there. Is there anyplace to get bait/beer/food or is it cart it in and catch it?

Great pics, makes me hate the BS that is happening on the northern Islands even more. 

Tight Lines

CC


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

spydermn said:


> Everytime I hear of a trip to PI I want to go. Never been but I love fishing and I love camping (I love staying in a nice cool/warm bed better but I love camping also :redface How much of a PITA is it to get to PI and what would I expect from a long weekend there. Is there anyplace to get bait/beer/food or is it cart it in and catch it?
> 
> Great pics, makes me hate the BS that is happening on the northern Islands even more.
> 
> ...


you just have to make a reservation for the ferry in advance ..

and bring everything with you ..no stores on the island


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DERFM said:


> you just have to make a reservation for the ferry in advance ..
> 
> and bring everything with you ..no stores on the island


 All I can say is you better go while you can,remember,CHNSS is the "model".......


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> All I can say is you better go while you can,remember,CHNSS is the "model".......


so true kenny , sad and true ...
don't know where or if we will fish anymore when pi is gone ...


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gregg Seaford said:


> Rick I would like to plan the trip with my guys when you guys are going,that was alot of fun last year,maybe we can plan a meal and I will cook for both groups!!!!


Gregg, we are set for May 2 - 6 , cabins 11 and 12 , Oct. 30- Nov. 4 cabin 11



Drumdum said:


> All I can say is you better go while you can,remember,CHNSS is the "model".......


Dumdum, your so right. The signs are already there. It a shame we can't get everyone of the sidelines and on the field. 
Fact is, most people don't know, and a lot of the ones that do, have no idea of the impact of what is coming. 
God Help us!!


----------

